# Do bunnies growl??



## gamommaof2 (May 31, 2008)

ok can bunnies make like a growling noise? My dog was on my lap and he was waging his tail and Teddy came to check out his tail. Well teddy got hit by the tail and he sat there for a minute and did a happy jump and came back for more and Teddy kept getting thumped by the dogs tail and he would do his happy jump then he started to bat at the dogs tail and what sounded like a growl came out of him. What does that mean? Is that the playful side of him or is that the I am pissed off side?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 31, 2008)

Oh yes, bunnies do growl!

Spank used to do it when he was extremely ticked off, or if I surprised him by kissing him from behind.

Savannah always growl. She does it because she's just very vocal. She's not angry at all.

Growling isn't always a sign of irritation. Different bunnies do it for different reasons!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

I've heard grunting rather than growling, but i guess if i can grunt they can growl!


----------



## Michaela (May 31, 2008)

My Berri used to growl all the time, because for a while she was cage aggressive, was quite strange to see this tiny little black bunny growling and trying to attack! :shock: Thankfully she stopped though. 

Ebony growled at me yesterday! She was digging a hole in the garden and I filled it it, she was not impressed. 

My own bunnies have only ever growled when annoyed, but yep, some will just growl because they are vocal rabbits.


----------



## gamommaof2 (May 31, 2008)

ok now I am trying to figure out if its a playful growl or annoyed growl. I think it should be playful growl because she should stay away from his tail if he doesnt like his tail hitting him.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 1, 2008)

Hehe, My boy Oliver used to growl. He liked to hide under my bed and Rudy, one of my dogs would always look underneath to try and lure Olie out so he could play with him. Olie would growl and "punch" Rudy in the nose and quickly run back under my bed... soooo funny! Rudy just thought it was the greatest and that made him want Olie to play even more...silly puppy.

I think it turned into more of a game as time went on. Rudy still looks under the bed, waiting for Olie to come out... he loved snuggling with him:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Bo growls a lot - really loud at Lexi sometimes! and Tony growled for the first time last night and then THUMPED really hard. I think he wanted to stay and play on Lexi's bed and I put him in the playpen LOL!


----------



## Hollybaby (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya like they said, bunnies do growl. I never knew that until one day while me and my family were on vacation, are neighbors were checking up on my Holly to see how she was doing and my rabbit got really scared and mad because they would not leave her alone. after she ran around they tried to put her back in her cage but she growled and bit one of the boys their. :laughsmiley:The guys got scared and wore oven mits! :laugh:it was sooo funny! and the boys were afraid of my rabbit! anic::roflmao:nubes. XD


----------



## Jenk (Jun 1, 2008)

I've known that bunnies can growl; so far, I've only heard my one bun, Zoe, grunt at me whenever she knows a vet trip is in store for her (or if I move my hands too quickly near her, and she suspects that I might pick her up).

Jenk


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh, yeah, they can growl all right! Sophie growls at me all the time, if I even walk past her cage unexpectedly or make eye contact. And there is no question with her whether or not it's an angry growl....:?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL, some buns are so vocal! Hard to say, but since he did a happy jump and kept coming back for more, he was probably just making a new play sound. Mad growling buns usually put their ears back and/or charge and bat at you.

My Dutchie does what I call a *bunny purr* when I scratch her back just right. It's her happy noise, like she's saying More, MOre!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 2, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> My Dutchie does what I call a *bunny purr* when I scratch her back just right. It's her happy noise, like she's saying More, MOre!


LOL! Big Mama, my Flemish doe, luuuuves having her back scratched. When I hit that one spot, her back legs go all wobbly and slide out from under her until she is lying on her belly, and her tongue comes out and starts flicking around and licking anything in front of her.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL! Yup, Dutchie's happy noises are also accompanied by lots of bunny kisses. It's like, "Grunt, grunt, kiss, kiss, kiss, grunt, grunt, kiss, kiss, grunt, kiss, kiss, kisss....." Sometimes I end up with a wet shirt.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fluffy used to grunt and growl whenever something annoyed her (often!). The noise would be more pronounced the more annoyed she got (if we were doing something "unreasonable" like catching her after her exercise time).

Jo xx


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 6, 2008)

I've heard my girls growl a few times. It's such a funny sound coming out of a cute little rabbit!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 6, 2008)

So Merlin growled at me today. We were playing our usual game of "I'm gonna get 'cha" and he lunged andgrowled at me, then playfuly binkied over to me... maybe it's similar to dogs "play growling"??


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 6, 2008)

Woo hoo! Merlin was really getting into it. That cracks me up!:roflmao:


----------



## Jenk (Jun 8, 2008)

*bunbunbinkie wrote: *


> So Merlin growled at me today. We were playing our usual game of "I'm gonna get 'cha" and he lunged andgrowled at me, then playfuly binkied over to me... maybe it's similar to dogs "play growling"??


Zoe just did that to me yesterday. I told her that I was "gonna get [her]" (with my fingers quickly creeping toward her like a spider). She grunted/lunged and then binkied over my hand. 

Jenk


----------

